# Excel + Staghorn Algae



## dekstr

Hey guys,

I finally got some flourish excel.

I am currently battling staghorn algae in my 55g.

According to Rex Grigg's algae treatment guide, he says staghorn is caused by ammonia + low co2, and solution is remove affected parts, water change, protect filter and excel.

This was probably as some of my panda cories died over the past few weeks, and it took me a while to notice their deaths. So this might have caused increased ammonia as the fish decomposed. I haven't tested any tank parameters in months though. Also, I am still running DIY CO2 as I am out of money for a co2 cylinder. Also, water flow reduced a lot as my canister was quite dirty.

Today I tore down the entire tank, cleaned the filter extremely thoroughly, did about 50% water change. Wow what a surprise. Laundry sick is clogged with mulm. Flow increased dramatically, I added an extra powerhead to keep bottom water constantly mixing so it can be filtered. Turns out my 2-3 stems of blyxa japonica grew into 15+ separatable new stems, 2-3 runners of pygmy chain sword turned into 20 new runners, 1 pot of dwarf saggitaria covered 1/4 of the tank when separated. Dwarf hairgrass was the most affected by staghorn, had to lose about 1/2 of them. So definitely overgrown plants that had to be separated.

I also added a lot more fast-growing stem plants to hopefully suck up the ammonia. Keeping to an EI schedule.

So just wondering, how do I dose the excel? Do I spot treat like w/ a syringe and squirt a little into affected areas? How much do I add in total?

Thanks,
Dexter


----------



## mpodolan

You can definitely spot treat with the excel. I'd suggest just adding the recommended amount (for after a water change) right onto the affected areas. Many feel that you can safely overdose the excel (2-3X) in most cases, unless you have sensitive fish or inverts. You can do this for a couple days if you have to. This will kill what's there. Then, keep your water parameters in check and remove what algae you can find, and the problem should go away. Good luck!


----------



## dekstr

Thanks mpodlan,

Maybe I should do a test run on overdosing excel first. Don't want $200-300 worth of fish/shrimp dead the next morning. 

Good to know people have tried overdosing on excel though.


----------



## Momotaro

Read this before doing the Excel OD:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/algae/20172-excel-treatment-bba-experiences.html


Mike


----------



## mistergreen

Add all the ferts except for KNO3.
Plants will take up NH4 better. If your NO3 is 5ppm, that's fine. It doesn't have to be high like with the EI method.


----------



## dekstr

Momotaro said:


> Read this before doing the Excel OD:
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/algae/20172-excel-treatment-bba-experiences.html
> 
> 
> Mike


Thanks momotaro,
So many post... still reading.
What I'm getting is spot dose excel, overdose amount 2-3 times, excel acts similar to formaldahyde in terms of killing organisms in order.. algae, moss, plants, fish, etc. Spot treatment will be most effective...Still reading!





mistergreen said:


> Add all the ferts except for KNO3.
> Plants will take up NH4 better. If your NO3 is 5ppm, that's fine. It doesn't have to be high like with the EI method.


I don't really understand, since plants prefer NH4, will they will uptake NH4 before NO3?


----------



## stagius

Why not dose KNO3?

staghorn is due to high ammonia, NH3, whic is a part of nitrogen cycle.

Ammonium ion, NH4+, mostly decompose from NH3 from soil will quickly turn into NO2-, but i don't think it is even part of nitrogen cycle in water.

Plant prefer to uptake NH4+. They will do it before they uptake NO3-. But then, where would plant find NH4 ion in water ?


----------



## dekstr

stagius said:


> Why not dose KNO3?
> 
> staghorn is due to high ammonia, NH3, whic is a part of nitrogen cycle.
> 
> Ammonium ion, NH4+, mostly decompose from NH3 from soil will quickly turn into NO2-, but i don't think it is even part of nitrogen cycle in water.
> 
> Plant prefer to uptake NH4+. They will do it before they uptake NO3-. But then, where would plant find NH4 ion in water ?


I did not get your second sentence.

Just to clarify, are you saying plants prefer ammonium uptake, but only mostly through the water column instead of the substrate?

The part where I am confused is when you said ammonium is currently mostly coming from the substrate decomposed from ___?


----------



## stagius

Sorry for the confusion. I will try to make it clear.

What i meant is, plant do prefer uptake ammonium. They can uptake in substrate thru roots, or directly thru the leaves (?), whichever they felt easy.

However, ammonium did not exist that long for plant to uptake forever. They are quickly convert to nitrate, NO3-, by bacteria.

To make it short, you are right when saying plant prefer NH4+, they will uptake NH4+ before they do with NO3-. But the point is that i don't think NH4 + will be available for plant to uptake unless you dose seachem nitrogen


----------



## dekstr

Oh okay thanks very much stagius.


----------

